# Halifax, NovaScotia



## kingkevin (Jun 20, 2005)

Any SA sufferers in Nova Scotia, we can chat or get together.Kev


----------



## JenWiz (Feb 24, 2006)

*nova scotia*

hey watsup, i always wanted to visit nova scotia. what are the attractions there?


----------



## kingkevin (Jun 20, 2005)

*Hi*

Cape Breton during the fall, White Point beach, Cabot trails and of course the Citadel hill. Not forgetting the hospitable people.


----------



## Chopkinsca (Jun 16, 2006)

I'm almost from Halifax.
*looks across harbour*


----------



## RMJS (Jun 9, 2005)

Chopkinsca said:


> I'm almost from Halifax.
> *looks across harbour*


Me too: Lake Banook area.


----------

